# Sad News - SF - Hit-and-run driver kills bicyclist, 26



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/01/13/BABADIGEST2.DTL

SAN FRANCISCO 
Hit-and-run driver kills bicyclist, 26
Jaxon Van Derbeken
Friday, January 13, 2006

A hit-and-run motorist ignored a red light early Thursday and killed a 26-year-old bicyclist, police said.

The accident happened at 2 a.m. at Polk and Geary streets, said Inspector Pat Tobin of the hit-and-run detail. The cyclist, Sarah Tucker of San Francisco, died at 9:46 a.m. at San Francisco General Hospital, authorities said.

Police said the motorist, a man driving a black Honda CR-V, was going west on Geary and ran the light. Tucker, riding south on Polk, ran into the Honda in the middle of the intersection.

Tobin said witnesses heard the rider shout loudly "Hey!'' just before the accident. Witnesses said the Honda was left with a large scrape on the passenger door.

He said auto repair shops, insurance companies and auto parts yards should be on the lookout for the Honda. Anyone with information is asked to call police at (415) 553-1641 or an anonymous tip line, (415) 575-4444.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Another /ing hit-and-run driver kills a cyclist.

There were even witnesses who heard her shout, and could see the damage done to the car. But there was no mention of seeing the driver or license plate number.

This person needs to turn him/herself in to the police immediately. I can't believe people get away with this. Did the police ever find that Fremont hit-and-run driver?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

We can only hope & pray that they catch the driver.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Another hit-and-run killing in San Jose the very next day. What are car drivers thinking?

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/13619670.htm

_Posted on Fri, Jan. 13, 2006
Bicyclist dies of apparent hit and run on San Jose street
By Elise Ackerman
Mercury News

The San Jose Police Department is investigating the apparent hit-and-run death of a 49-year-old bicyclist whose body was spotted on Gish Road by a passing motorists at 5:54 a.m. on this morning.

Sgt. Nick Muyo said the bicyclist had apparently been traveling eastbound on Gish Road and had been making a turn onto Old Bayshore Highway. The man was taken to a regional hospital, where he was pronounced dead from his injuries.

Muyo said the name of the man, who is a San Jose resident, is being withheld while his next of kin is notified.

Police ask that anyone with information regarding the incident contact officer Liz Checke with the Police Department's vehicular crimes unit at (408) 277-4654._


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Then there's the asphalt truck that ran over the cyclist in Santa Barbara - see the Southern California forum. A terrible, terrible way to go. Too many accidents like this. What a way to start the New Year.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> Another hit-and-run killing in San Jose the very next day. What are car drivers thinking?
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/13619670.htm
> 
> ...



Gish and Bayshore, that is a bad place to ride a bike - right where 880 and 101 collide.


----------

